# Anything to help with flatulence?



## Helpless! (Jun 10, 2009)

I wonder if anyone can give recommendations on a herbal product, that is safe and minimal side effects to treat chronic flautlence. I've tried Rifaximin, Beano, GAS-X, probiotics--VSL and Florastor to name a few. Found no solution and frustrated. I know diet and exercise probably reduce flatulent episodes and I'm working on this.Just wondering if anybody has recommendation (something one has tried) that helps reduce flatulence? I usually get flatulent in the morning, after eating, and when I get hungry. It's loud and embarrasing--intestinal and rectal gas. I've tried Pepperming and other herbs--but I also have GERD and those products stimulate it.I'd truly appreciate your input.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I'm one that does really well with reducing flatulence with probiotics, but I know that doesn't work for everyone.Have you considered you might be fructose intolerant? Some people are and that can make it hard to control the gas as so much modern food is loaded with high fructose corn syrup even if you aren't eating that much sweets.http://john.toebes.com/diet.html has a pretty complete list with both what to avoid and suggestions of what to eat.


----------



## infamous1 (Jan 12, 2008)

i have some pretty good results with smoking Marihuana for my gas problem. I know its not a cure, but im like 75% better now.


----------

